# Your "Flights Map"



## aspirin (May 3, 2006)

total KM: 307388 
(flight routes done more than once, not included.)


----------



## elfreako (Mar 7, 2004)

149 000 miles or thereabouts


----------



## elkram (Apr 1, 2006)

From To Distance
YUL (45°28'14"N 73°44'27"W) JFK (40°38'23"N 73°46'44"W) 333 mi
JFK (40°38'23"N 73°46'44"W) BRU (50°54'05"N 04°29'04"E) 3667 mi
BRU (50°54'05"N 04°29'04"E) CDG (49°00'35"N 02°32'52"E) 157 mi
LHR (51°28'39"N 00°27'41"W) AMS (52°18'31"N 04°45'50"E) 231 mi
AMS (52°18'31"N 04°45'50"E) LHR (51°28'39"N 00°27'41"W) 231 mi
LGW (51°08'53"N 00°11'25"W) YYZ (43°40'38"N 79°37'50"W) 3576 mi
YVR (49°11'38"N 123°11'04"W) YYZ (43°40'38"N 79°37'50"W) 2085 mi
YYZ (43°40'38"N 79°37'50"W) YSB (46°37'30"N 80°47'56"W) 211 mi
YSB (46°37'30"N 80°47'56"W) YVR (49°11'38"N 123°11'04"W) 1951 mi
YVR (49°11'38"N 123°11'04"W) LGW (51°08'53"N 00°11'25"W) 4748 mi
LHR (51°28'39"N 00°27'41"W) YMX (45°40'46"N 74°02'19"W) 3253 mi
YUL (45°28'14"N 73°44'27"W) YYZ (43°40'38"N 79°37'50"W) 316 mi
YYZ (43°40'38"N 79°37'50"W) YSB (46°37'30"N 80°47'56"W) 211 mi
YSB (46°37'30"N 80°47'56"W) YYZ (43°40'38"N 79°37'50"W) 211 mi
YYZ (43°40'38"N 79°37'50"W) YUL (45°28'14"N 73°44'27"W) 316 mi
YUL (45°28'14"N 73°44'27"W) BOS (42°21'52"N 71°00'19"W) 254 mi
BOS (42°21'52"N 71°00'19"W) YUL (45°28'14"N 73°44'27"W) 254 mi
YYZ (43°40'38"N 79°37'50"W) YUL (45°28'14"N 73°44'27"W) 316 mi
YUL (45°28'14"N 73°44'27"W) YYZ (43°40'38"N 79°37'50"W) 316 mi
YYZ (43°40'38"N 79°37'50"W) YUL (45°28'14"N 73°44'27"W) 316 mi
YUL (45°28'14"N 73°44'27"W) YYZ (43°40'38"N 79°37'50"W) 316 mi
YTZ (43°37'39"N 79°23'46"W) YUL (45°28'14"N 73°44'27"W) 307 mi
YUL (45°28'14"N 73°44'27"W) YTZ (43°37'39"N 79°23'46"W) 307 mi
YTZ (43°37'39"N 79°23'46"W) YUL (45°28'14"N 73°44'27"W) 307 mi
YUL (45°28'14"N 73°44'27"W) YTZ (43°37'39"N 79°23'46"W) 307 mi
YMX (45°40'46"N 74°02'19"W) CDG (49°00'35"N 02°32'52"E) 3446 mi
CDG (49°00'35"N 02°32'52"E) YMX (45°40'46"N 74°02'19"W) 3446 mi
YVR (49°11'38"N 123°11'04"W) YOW (45°19'21"N 75°40'09"W) 2213 mi
YUL (45°28'14"N 73°44'27"W) YVR (49°11'38"N 123°11'04"W) 2295 mi
YVR (49°11'38"N 123°11'04"W) YUL (45°28'14"N 73°44'27"W) 2295 mi
YUL (45°28'14"N 73°44'27"W) YVR (49°11'38"N 123°11'04"W) 2295 mi
YVR (49°11'38"N 123°11'04"W) YYZ (43°40'38"N 79°37'50"W) 2085 mi
Total: 42571 mi (68512 Km)


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Mine:


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Have done a few more flights since last time. Grand total of 58286 miles.
Just need that Astana-Hong Kong flight then I've been around the world.


----------



## jacek_t83 (Dec 5, 2005)

WAW (52°09'57"N 20°58'02"E)	CPH (55°37'05"N 12°39'21"E)	667 km	
CPH (55°37'05"N 12°39'21"E)	ORD (41°58'43"N 87°54'17"W)	6873 km	
MCI (39°17'51"N 94°42'50"W)	ATL (33°38'12"N 84°25'41"W)	1114 km	
ATL (33°38'12"N 84°25'41"W)	LGA (40°46'38"N 73°52'21"W)	1226 km	
LGA (40°46'38"N 73°52'21"W)	ATL (33°38'12"N 84°25'41"W)	1226 km	
ATL (33°38'12"N 84°25'41"W)	MDW (41°47'09"N 87°45'09"W)	951 km	
ORD (41°58'43"N 87°54'17"W)	CPH (55°37'05"N 12°39'21"E)	6873 km	
CPH (55°37'05"N 12°39'21"E)	WAW (52°09'57"N 20°58'02"E)	667 km	
Total: 19597 km


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Hehe, not much  



LJU (46°13'25"N 14°27'27"E) GRO (41°54'03"N 02°45'38"E) 1052 km/653 mi 
LJU (46°13'25"N 14°27'27"E) SMI (37°41'24"N 26°54'42"E) 1399 km/869 mi 
SMI (37°41'24"N 26°54'42"E) LJU (46°13'25"N 14°27'27"E) 1399 km/869 mi 
LJU (46°13'25"N 14°27'27"E) ZRH (47°27'53"N 08°32'57"E) 471 km/293 mi 
ZRH (47°27'53"N 08°32'57"E) LJU (46°13'25"N 14°27'27"E) 471 km/293 mi 
ZRH (47°27'53"N 08°32'57"E) LJU (46°13'25"N 14°27'27"E) 471 km/293 mi 

Total: 5262 km/3270 mi

Well, the distance is slightly bigger, b/c we flew from Ljubljana/LJU (Slovenia) to Samos/SMI (Greece) and back over Hungary, Romania and Bulgaria, since at that time NATO was bombing Serbia and Montenegro.


Btw, what the hell are Yugoslavia, Soviet Union and Czechoslovakia doing on the map? :no:


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't think I've forgotten anything...


----------



## SydneyDude (Sep 12, 2002)

Sydney - Perth - Sydney.
Sydney - Melbourne- Sydney (3 times).
Sydney - Gold Coast - Sydney.
Sydney - Casino - Sydney.

Sydney - Los Angeles - Washington Dulles - Greenville Spartanburg (South Carolina)
Fort Lauderdale - Washington Dulles.
Ottawa - London Heathrow.
London Heathrow - Frankfurt.
Karlsruhe Baden Baden - London Stansted.
London Heathrow - Frankfurt - Tel Aviv - Frankfurt - Bangkok - Sydney.


----------



## edolen1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow, it's the Azores triangle! No wonder strange things were happening on those flights! :runaway:

From To Distance 
LJU (46°13'25"N 14°27'27"E) RHO (36°24'20"N 28°05'10"E) 1574 km 
RHO (36°24'20"N 28°05'10"E) LJU (46°13'25"N 14°27'27"E) 1574 km 
LJU (46°13'25"N 14°27'27"E) CDG (49°00'35"N 02°32'52"E) 946 km 
CDG (49°00'35"N 02°32'52"E) PHL (39°52'19"N 75°14'28"W) 6000 km 
PHL (39°52'19"N 75°14'28"W) CDG (49°00'35"N 02°32'52"E) 6000 km 
CDG (49°00'35"N 02°32'52"E) LJU (46°13'25"N 14°27'27"E) 946 km 
VCE (45°30'19"N 12°21'07"E) LIS (38°46'53"N 09°08'09"W) 1919 km 
LIS (38°46'53"N 09°08'09"W) HOR (38°31'12"N 28°42'57"W) 1701 km 
HOR (38°31'12"N 28°42'57"W) PDL (37°44'28"N 25°41'52"W) 278 km 
PDL (37°44'28"N 25°41'52"W) FNC (32°41'52"N 16°46'28"W) 986 km 
FNC (32°41'52"N 16°46'28"W) LIS (38°46'53"N 09°08'09"W) 965 km 
LIS (38°46'53"N 09°08'09"W) VCE (45°30'19"N 12°21'07"E) 1919 km 

Total: 24810 km 

Airports:
Code Location 
LJU Ljubljana [Brnik], SI 
RHO Rhodos (Rhodes) [Diagoras/Maritsa], Rhodos Island, GR 
CDG Paris [Charles de Gaulle], FR 
PHL Philadelphia [Intl], PA, US 
VCE Venezia (Venice) [Marco Polo / Tessera], IT 
LIS Lisboa (Lisbon) [Aeroporto da Portela de Sacavem], PT 
HOR Horta (Faial Island), Azores, PT 
PDL Ponta Delgada (São Miguel Island), Azores, PT 
FNC Funchal, Madeira, PT


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

Holy cow, are you guys all aviators?

Mine: (don't know why it shows half of the planet :dunno: )









From To Distance 
AMS (52°18'31"N 04°45'50"E) OHD (41°10'48"N 20°44'32"E) 1731 km 
OHD (41°10'48"N 20°44'32"E) DBV (42°33'41"N 18°16'06"E) 256 km 
DBV (42°33'41"N 18°16'06"E) AMS (52°18'31"N 04°45'50"E) 1483 km 
AMS (52°18'31"N 04°45'50"E) TFS (28°02'40"N 16°34'21"W) 3223 km 
AMS (52°18'31"N 04°45'50"E) BJV (37°15'02"N 27°39'52"E) 2447 km 

Total: 9140 km


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Oh goodness, my flights are only from Manila to Cebu and Cebu to Manila :lol:


----------



## Mickey (Apr 2, 2006)

Total: 67963 km (42230 mi)

CAG DAFIF Cagliari [Elmas], Sardinia, IT
OLB DAFIF Olbia [Costa Smeralda], Sardinia, IT
CDG AIP Paris [Charles de Gaulle], FR
FCO DAFIF Roma (Rome) [Leonardo da Vinci/Fiumicino], IT
LHR DAFIF London [Heathrow], England, GB
VRN DAFIF Verona [Villafranca], IT
TRN DAFIF Torino (Turin) [Caselle], IT
IST DAFIF Istanbul [Atatürk/Yesilkov Intl], TR
AHO DAFIF Alghero [Fertilia], Sardinia, IT
STN DAFIF London [Stansted], England, GB
MXP DAFIF Milano (Milan) [Malpensa], IT
LIN DAFIF Milano (Milan) [Linate], IT
JFK FAA New York [John F Kennedy Intl], NY, US
FLR DAFIF Firenze (Florence) [Peretola], IT
LGW DAFIF London [Gatwick], England, GB
SFO FAA San Francisco [Intl], CA, US
LAX FAA Los Angeles [Intl], CA, US


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Also ive traveled the TPA FAA Tampa [Intl], FL, US-JFK FAA New York [John F Kennedy Intl], NY, US Route alot also all my of my flights start or end in TPA Tampa Intl most are both.











From To Initial
Heading Distance	
TPA (27°58'32"N 82°32'00"W) DFW (32°53'49"N 97°02'17"W) 294° (NW) 929 mi
DFW (32°53'49"N 97°02'17"W) TPA (27°58'32"N 82°32'00"W) 107° (E) 929 mi
TPA (27°58'32"N 82°32'00"W) LGA (40°46'38"N 73°52'21"W) 26° (NE) 1010 mi
TPA (27°58'32"N 82°32'00"W) JFK (40°38'23"N 73°46'44"W) 27° (NE) 1005 mi
2 segment path: 1167 mi
TPA (27°58'32"N 82°32'00"W) ATL (33°38'12"N 84°25'41"W) 344° (N) 406 mi
ATL (33°38'12"N 84°25'41"W) LGA (40°46'38"N 73°52'21"W) 46° (NE) 762 mi
PIE (27°54'36"N 82°41'15"W) LGA (40°46'38"N 73°52'21"W) 27° (NE) 1019 mi
LGA (40°46'38"N 73°52'21"W) PIE (27°54'36"N 82°41'15"W) 212° (SW) 1019 mi
JFK (40°38'23"N 73°46'44"W) WAW (52°09'57"N 20°58'02"E) 44° (NE) 4267 mi
WAW (52°09'57"N 20°58'02"E) JFK (40°38'23"N 73°46'44"W) 300° (NW) 4267 mi
MAD (40°29'37"N 03°34'00"W) ORD (41°58'51"N 87°54'24"W) 301° (NW) 4201 mi
ORD (41°58'51"N 87°54'24"W) TPA (27°58'32"N 82°32'00"W) 160° (S) 1012 mi
Total: 20824 mi

Code Source Location
TPA	FAA	Tampa [Intl], FL, US
DFW	FAA	Dallas-Fort Worth [Dallas/Fort Worth Intl], TX, US
LGA	FAA	New York [La Guardia Airport], NY, US
JFK	FAA	New York [John F Kennedy Intl], NY, US
ATL	FAA	Atlanta [Hartsfield - Jackson Atlanta Intl], GA, US
PIE	FAA	St. Petersburg-Clearwater [Intl], FL, US
WAW	DAFIF	Warsaw [Fryderyk Chopin (Okecie)], PL
MAD	DAFIF	Madrid [Barajas], ES
ORD	FAA	Chicago [Chicago O'Hare Intl], IL, US


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Total: 8062 mi*

ISB (33°37'00"N 73°05'57"E) LHE (31°31'18"N 74°24'13"E) 151° (SE) 163 mi 
LHE (31°31'18"N 74°24'13"E) ISB (33°37'00"N 73°05'57"E) 332° (NW) 163 mi 
ISB (33°37'00"N 73°05'57"E) LHE (31°31'18"N 74°24'13"E) 151° (SE) 163 mi 
LHE (31°31'18"N 74°24'13"E) ISB (33°37'00"N 73°05'57"E) 332° (NW) 163 mi 
ISB (33°37'00"N 73°05'57"E) LHE (31°31'18"N 74°24'13"E) 151° (SE) 163 mi 
LHE (31°31'18"N 74°24'13"E) ISB (33°37'00"N 73°05'57"E) 332° (NW) 163 mi 
ISB (33°37'00"N 73°05'57"E) LHE (31°31'18"N 74°24'13"E) 151° (SE) 163 mi 
LHE (31°31'18"N 74°24'13"E) ISB (33°37'00"N 73°05'57"E) 332° (NW) 163 mi 
ISB (33°37'00"N 73°05'57"E) LHR (51°28'39"N 00°27'41"W) 312° (NW) 3778 mi 
LGW (51°08'53"N 00°11'25"W) ATH (37°56'11"N 23°56'40"E) 118° (SE) 1489 mi 
ATH (37°56'11"N 23°56'40"E) LGW (51°08'53"N 00°11'25"W) 315° (NW) 1489 mi 

*Airports:*

ISB Islamabad [Chaklala], PK 
LHE Lahore [Allama Iqbal Intl], PK 
LHR London [Heathrow], Middlesex, England, GB 
LGW London [Gatwick], Surrey, England, GB 
ATH Athens (Spata) [Eleftherios Venizelos Intl], GR


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

i need to travel more, oh well


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

TraPPed said:


> *Total: 8062 mi*
> 
> ISB (33°37'00"N 73°05'57"E) LHE (31°31'18"N 74°24'13"E) 151° (SE) 163 mi
> LHE (31°31'18"N 74°24'13"E) ISB (33°37'00"N 73°05'57"E) 332° (NW) 163 mi
> ...












*Total: 21025 mi*

ISB (33°37'00"N 73°05'57"E) LHE (31°31'18"N 74°24'13"E) 151° (SE) 163 mi 
LHE (31°31'18"N 74°24'13"E) ISB (33°37'00"N 73°05'57"E) 332° (NW) 163 mi 
ISB (33°37'00"N 73°05'57"E) LHE (31°31'18"N 74°24'13"E) 151° (SE) 163 mi 
LHE (31°31'18"N 74°24'13"E) ISB (33°37'00"N 73°05'57"E) 332° (NW) 163 mi 
ISB (33°37'00"N 73°05'57"E) LHE (31°31'18"N 74°24'13"E) 151° (SE) 163 mi 
LHE (31°31'18"N 74°24'13"E) ISB (33°37'00"N 73°05'57"E) 332° (NW) 163 mi 
ISB (33°37'00"N 73°05'57"E) LHE (31°31'18"N 74°24'13"E) 151° (SE) 163 mi 
LHE (31°31'18"N 74°24'13"E) ISB (33°37'00"N 73°05'57"E) 332° (NW) 163 mi 
ISB (33°37'00"N 73°05'57"E) LHR (51°28'39"N 00°27'41"W) 312° (NW) 3778 mi 
LGW (51°08'53"N 00°11'25"W) ATH (37°56'11"N 23°56'40"E) 118° (SE) 1489 mi 
ATH (37°56'11"N 23°56'40"E) LGW (51°08'53"N 00°11'25"W) 315° (NW) 1489 mi 
LGW (51°08'53"N 00°11'25"W) IAH (29°59'04"N 95°20'29"W) 293° (NW) 4854 mi 
IAH (29°59'04"N 95°20'29"W) OAK (37°43'17"N 122°13'15"W) 296° (NW) 1628 mi 
OAK (37°43'17"N 122°13'15"W) IAH (29°59'04"N 95°20'29"W) 101° (E) 1628 mi 
IAH (29°59'04"N 95°20'29"W) LGW (51°08'53"N 00°11'25"W) 41° (NE) 4854 mi

*Airports:*

Islamabad [Chaklala], PK 
Lahore [Allama Iqbal Intl], PK 
London [Heathrow], Middlesex, England, GB 
London [Gatwick], Surrey, England, GB 
Athens (Spata) [Eleftherios Venizelos Intl], GR 
Houston [George Bush Intercontinental/Houston Airport], TX, US 
Oakland [Metropolitan Oakland Intl], CA, US


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

For a total of 116,513 miles, or 187,510 km


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I made one just for the sake of the map, no time to measure routes and all, but anyway...


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Here's mine - not much, but I'm still young:









Distance: 31710 mi


----------

